# Coffee and cakes - visual gastronomy of Riga city



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos....thanks.


----------



## ryuuzaki (Jan 14, 2010)

Love those fronts! (L) I'd like to see them live 

Greetings from Argentina


----------

